# 2017+ Radio Features



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes, only apple maps with an iPhone. Apple locks everything else out on Carplay. Android auto gives you the choice of Google maps or Waze. 

I haven't seen the option for alerts on XM, but I haven't looked too hard for it either. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

I have an Apple phone with Google maps and most often, I pull up Google maps first when navigating in a car without a connection. 
However, the Apple map interface on the Apple Carplay is very good. Easy to read, use, hear, look-up, etc. I don't miss Google maps with this set up.


----------

